# New Snowboard Pants



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

try some burton pants, or maybe north face if you want quality (cost money)


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Sessions and 686 make longer fitting pants...but they do tend to have a looser fit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

but isn't losser cool :laugh: 

just kidding. My friend has 686's ... some weird overall pants.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Sessions would fit good but also have the loose look


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Steven206Seattl said:


> Sessions would fit good but also have the loose look


Do they make tight snowboarding pants? Burton probably will soon, tight, pink, poka-dots, and spandex would be my guess :laugh: 

Back on subject your measurements are close to mine and I wear a large. Almost any good pair of pants will have belt loops and velcro drawtights so if the waist is a little big you should be fine. Just get some that are long enough. Most anyplace online that sells snowboarding pants will have a pants sizing chart you can use for reference. If you are going to the store, just try them on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

there was an excellent deal on coat+pants package thinger at a store i went to so i picked up a pair of large Four Square's and they work great  got my foursquare coat and pants now and im all set haha


----------

